# Did you move to Dubai without a Job?



## Roozie37 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi All

I am new to this forum and am about to jump with both feet in into a world of the unknown. Both my husband and I are planning on moving to Dubai in Dec/Jan - without jobs!! Scary for the both of us yet challenging to be out of our comfort zones. We have done a recce to Dubai in May this year to see whether it is a place we could live and from the brief time we were there, we think we would enjoy it. 

I am really wanting to hear from people who did the leap of faith on moving to Dubai without jobs and doing visa runs and have made a success of it or those that tried and failed too.

We are both professionals, have held down good jobs in the UK and on meeting Recruiters on our recce they all say it should be easy for us to get jobs - to no avail.... I am a Snr HR person and my husband a qualified accountant (project).

Would love to hear from you.

Thanks Roozie37


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes, i came here without a job - but my wife had a job, so there was no desparate rush for me to secure work.
It actually took 4 months from when we arrived for me to find a job that i was happy with (i actually left that company recently, as they owed me 4 months salary, plus commission & expenses - which is quite common here!).
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

The job scene here can be very brutal. 

There are jobs but expect emails and calls to recruiters to be ignored and not returned. The old adage of 'not what you know who you know' is very relevant here.

Westerners are competing with other nationalities who are equally as qualified but will work for far less.

I suggest you look at some of the stickies and do a search of the site.

Good luck


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I wouldn't advise it for two reasons - 

1) Middle East experience is big, big thing here and you'll be up against other candidates looking to change roles from within the region. I know it's a Catch 22 and I'm not saying you won't find work here, but your chances are significantly diminished.

2) Even the better companies take a long time to hire, things move very slowly here, especially the recruitment process. You're looking at a minimum of 3 months from getting a response from your application to a start date. The reality is 4-6 and that's a long time in serviced apartment without any income.

That said, there are exceptions to the rule and I know people that have had a skype interview, came over and started within 2 weeks. Nothing is concrete and but I'd be very risk adverse with your planning.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

I came here without a job, I applied over 300 jobs only 1 interview and got rejected

eventually through a family connection I got a job... but in my case I am 23 years old with only college and 2 internship experiences.


I truly believe anyone that comes here can find a job but the question is.. will this job be suitable for your standard or living or not


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

The mere fact that you applied to 300 jobs and got 1 interview clearly shows that you have done something wrong from your side... I guess you sent many many identical cover letters and only changed the company name and maybe the job title...... That's definitely the way to get a job!


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I came over without a job. I got an offer in a week and have moved job twice in three years to much better jobs following approaches on LinkedIn. The first job I accepted was crazy hours for less than I'd get in England, with laughable accommodation in Karama. But I had nothing else.

I was spectacularly lucky though and I was leaving nothing. The job situation was so bad at home that I gave it a go. The place I was working back home was taken over and despite a decent cv, I could not get hired anywhere.

If you're leaving jobs for an adventure, I think you are absolutely mental and you'll more than likely regret it. It's an expensive place if you're not earning, especially if you 'expect' a high standard of living.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Froglet said:


> The mere fact that you applied to 300 jobs and got 1 interview clearly shows that you have done something wrong from your side... I guess you sent many many identical cover letters and only changed the company name and maybe the job title...... That's definitely the way to get a job!


23 years old, no GCC in experience, local university from back home.

the one interview, I got rejected due to the fact I don't have a emirati driving licence.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

nagib_91 said:


> 23 years old, no GCC in experience, local university from back home.
> 
> the one interview, I got rejected due to the fact I don't have a emirati driving licence.


I think you missed the point. Your age and no experience in GCC are excuses. The real reason is that you sent a standard letter to each of the companies you applied to.. THAT is the reason you never got an interview.

I have several friends who graduated at age 21/22 and got a job within no-time at some of the big four firms... It's not about age or experience, it's about a mindset, a will to fight and win, a desire to be the best and do things differently than everyone else. 

I'm quite sure that's not what you had/did and that's why it took soooo long...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Froglet said:


> It's not about age or experience, it's about a mindset, a will to fight and win, a desire to be the best and do things differently than everyone else.


Are you a middle manager in a call centre?


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for an analyst job, I'm living in Dubai. 

If anyone has any advice or network contacts, please feel free to comment. 

Thanks

T


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Are you a middle manager in a call centre?


Nope


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-without-job-all-help-welcomed-thank-you.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ng-dubai/441650-moving-dubai-without-job.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...8519-scared-confused-moving-dubai-no-job.html

here you go. You won't be the first person doing it. You won't be the last. The sensible answer you will get is that "don't do it". Then there will be a number of anecdotes as to how this worked out in the end. 
At the end of the day you will hear what you want to hear and there is no right answer.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

People who make these threads are indirectly looking for people to help find them jobs before they actually come.... Chances are they will both have jobs before they come in Dec/Jan.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Froglet said:


> Nope


Kirby Cleaner sales?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe he used to work in an office on Slough Trading Estate?


----------



## Roozie37 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks all for responding. We are not leaving jobs as we have both taken packages from our previous employers and are determined to make this work. It's always valuable to hear other peoples' experiences.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Kirby Cleaner sales?


It's funny how little you actually contribute to most topics :frusty:


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Roozie37 said:


> Thanks all for responding. We are not leaving jobs as we have both taken packages from our previous employers and are determined to make this work. It's always valuable to hear other peoples' experiences.


Being 'determined' won't make a blind bit of difference.

Good luck.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm 24, no degree (unfinished) and only 7 years experience in retail. I managed to get interviewed by EVERY job I applied for (and offered a job from each, in some cases more senior roles). Apparently my cover letter was so good for one company that they googled it to check I hadn't stolen it from the inter webs. Good cover letters WORK. If you make a good enough impression in a cover letter, you will intrigue a potential employer regardless of your CV/experience.

FYI, I'm still unemployed because the OH works and I don't _need_ to work so I'm waiting for something that tickles my fancy. Regardless, I agree with Froglet - you did something wrong, don't blame the market.

Edit to add: this was in response to Nigib...the OP will get the same answer as everyone: sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. You can find a job anywhere, it just depends what you're willing to do. Don't expect the perfect job with the perfect package just because you took your chances and invested in it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Froglet said:


> It's funny how little you actually contribute to most topics :frusty:


Maybe you can set me some KPI's, show me the winning formula.


----------



## WLDubai (Jul 6, 2014)

Roozie37 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to this forum and am about to jump with both feet in into a world of the unknown. Both my husband and I are planning on moving to Dubai in Dec/Jan - without jobs!! Scary for the both of us yet challenging to be out of our comfort zones. We have done a recce to Dubai in May this year to see whether it is a place we could live and from the brief time we were there, we think we would enjoy it.
> 
> ...


The Turnaround of staff is pretty high in Dubai especially in Sales related jobs. In HR, there is much more stability higher up but even then it can be a real pain to get there. Networking and attending events will help you quicker....


----------

